# النقاش العلمي حول السؤال الاول للمسابقه الاولي : الفضلات الفضائيه



## م المصري (8 فبراير 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

نفتح نقاشا علميا حول موضوع السؤال الاول لمسابقه قسم الطيران الاولي 
مسابقه فضائيه ...... هل أنت جاهز لتتحدي ؟ 

و هو عن 

الفضلات الفضائيه 

و من المعروف ان الفضلات الفضائيه هي بقايا الصواريخ و الاقمار الصناعيه المنتهيه الصلاحيه 




​


----------



## المهندس (8 فبراير 2008)

يا هلا بك مشرفنا الفاضل ..

قبل فترة كنت أتحدث مع شخص بخصوص الأقمار الصناعية الخاصة بالـ Gps
والتي أتوقع أن عددها يفوق الـ 21 قمر صناعي على ارتفاع يتجاوز الـ 20 الف كلم عن سطح الارض .. 

إلا أن الحديث كان عن عمر القمر الصناعي !
بعد البحث وجدت أن عمر القمر هو 7 سنوات و نصف السنة ..

لكن كيف يتم التخلص من هذا القمر !
هل يبعد عن مداره بحيث يتوه في الفراغ أم يدمر ..

ما مستقبل الفضاء في حال ازدياد أعداد هذه الأقمار و بالتالي الفضلات الفضائية ؟

و تقبل تحياتي ..


----------



## م المصري (9 فبراير 2008)

المهندس قال:


> يا هلا بك مشرفنا الفاضل ..
> 
> قبل فترة كنت أتحدث مع شخص بخصوص الأقمار الصناعية الخاصة بالـ Gps
> والتي أتوقع أن عددها يفوق الـ 21 قمر صناعي على ارتفاع يتجاوز الـ 20 الف كلم عن سطح الارض ..
> ...


 
اهلا بمشرفنا المهندس ..... و اطلالته المحببه 

بالنسبه للقمر الصناعي فانه يوضع في مسار معين حول الارض حسب نوعه .... و مطلوب من هذا القمر ان لا يتزحزح عن مساره .... 

و لكن نتيجه عوامل عديده يحدث انحراف طفيف لمسار القمر .... و مع تراكم هذه الانحرافات علي مر الزمن يحدث الانحراف الكبير الذي يخرج القمر عن مساره المصمم لاجله 

لذا نجد ان الاقمار الصناعيه مزوده بمحركات صاروخيه متناهيه في الصغر .... تنتج قوي دفع تقاس بالنيوتنات القليله 

و يتحكم في القمر الصناعي محطه ارضيه تراقب انحرافه فاذا ما حدث انحراف يعمل محرك صاروخي صغير يقوم بضبط مسار القمر 

طيب هذا المحرك يعمل بالوقود .... و لو نفذ الوقود فلن يعمل المحرك و لن تستطيع المحطه الارضيه ضبط المسار 

اذا يقاس عمر القمر بالمده الزمنيه التي ينفذ فيها الوقود المحمول علي متنه لتشغيل المحركات الصاروخيه الدقيقه 

في حال قرب انتهاء عمر قمر صناعي معين او محطه مداريه ..... تقوم محطه التحكم الارضي باستخدام آخر ما تبقي من الوقود علي متن القمر في دفعه بعيدا في الفضاء فيسبح علي غير هدي 

في بعض الاحيان و المحطات الكبيره .... يتم تدميرها بصواريخ اثناء اختراقها الغلاف الجوي 

و بعض ما هو صغير يحترق و يذوب اثناء اختراقه للغلاف الجوي للارض 

اما مستقبل هذه النفايات فلا يعلمه الا الله ..... و اعتقد ان تزاحم الفضاء باقماره و من ثم فضلاته سيؤدي الي حاله من التلوث الفضائي بابعاد بيئيه معينه ربما يشعر بها سكان الارض من الاجيال القادمه 

تحياتي الرقيقه


----------



## جاسر (9 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

معلومات شيقة وماتعة  ومقلقه!

خبر: الصين تراقب الفضلات الفضائية لتفاديها
http://arabic.cnn.com/2003/scitech/8/12/china.space/index.html


----------



## tariqsamer (10 فبراير 2008)

مممممممشششششششششششششششششككككككككككككككككككككككووووووووووووووووررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## محب الشرقية (13 فبراير 2008)

أود أن أتابع هذذا النقاش


----------



## م المصري (13 فبراير 2008)

المبرمج الصغير قال:


> أود أن أتابع هذذا النقاش


 
يشرفنا ذلك كثيرا .... أن تثري معنا النقاش باستفسارات او بالقاء الضوء علي نقاط لم يغطها الحوار حتي الان 

تحياتي


----------



## عمارات (15 فبراير 2008)

*الفضلات الفضائية*

الاخ م المصرى بارك الله فيك و زادك علما على علمك:12:


----------



## موفق يوسف (16 فبراير 2008)

تعقيبا ً على المعلومات اللطيفة التي وافانا بها الاخ العزيز م مصري حول سيطرة المحطة الارضية على القمر الصناعي... عندي معلومة صغيرة وهي ان المحطات الارضية التي تسيطر على الاقمار الصناعية الجيوستيشنري Geostationary وهذا هو الاسم الصحيح للقمر وليس جيوسنتري كما ذكر في المسابقة -التي وللاسف لم اشترك بها - فإن المحطة الارضية تبقي على القمر مواجها ً لسطح الكرة الارضية ضمن مربع طول ضلعه 40 ميل وعلى ارتفاع 35786 كم . وقد تحرك القمر عربسات 2Bخارج هذا المربع منذ فترة ليست بالبعيدة. اشكرك مشرفنا المتميز والاخ المصري وبارك الله في الجهود والف مبارك للفائزين ونتمنى ان تتكرر هذه المسابقة.


----------



## م المصري (21 فبراير 2008)

موفق يوسف قال:


> تعقيبا ً على المعلومات اللطيفة التي وافانا بها الاخ العزيز م مصري حول سيطرة المحطة الارضية على القمر الصناعي... عندي معلومة صغيرة وهي ان المحطات الارضية التي تسيطر على الاقمار الصناعية الجيوستيشنري Geostationary وهذا هو الاسم الصحيح للقمر وليس جيوسنتري كما ذكر في المسابقة -التي وللاسف لم اشترك بها - فإن المحطة الارضية تبقي على القمر مواجها ً لسطح الكرة الارضية ضمن مربع طول ضلعه 40 ميل وعلى ارتفاع 35786 كم . وقد تحرك القمر عربسات 2Bخارج هذا المربع منذ فترة ليست بالبعيدة. اشكرك مشرفنا المتميز والاخ المصري وبارك الله في الجهود والف مبارك للفائزين ونتمنى ان تتكرر هذه المسابقة.


 
اهلا اهلا بموفق ........

تألق الموضوع بزيارتك التي ارجو ان تتكرر و نستفيد من خبراتك .... و بالفعل قد خسرت المسابقه بعدم انضمامك لها 

و اشكرك علي المعلومة الجميله التي تفضلت بذكرها 

و لكن دعني اتسائل معك ...... ما مصير عربسات الان بعد هذا الانحراف ؟ ..... و هل هذا كان السبب في اطلاق عربسات الثاني ؟

مرة اخري ....... لك تحياتي


----------



## م المصري (21 فبراير 2008)

عمارات قال:


> الاخ م المصرى بارك الله فيك و زادك علما على علمك:12:


 
لك عميق شكري اخي الفاضل ...


----------



## م المصري (22 فبراير 2008)

و نحن نناقش هذا الموضوع ... طالعتنا الانباء عن قيام الولايات المتحده بتدمير قمر صناعي حاد عن مساره متوجها نحو الارض ..... و محملا بكميات كبيرة من الوقود السام ....... 

و تعتبر العملية هي عملية علمية رائده و نوعية ........ بغض النظر عن رسائلها السياسية 

و يمكن ان نناقش هذه الحادثه من منظور ..... المخلفات الفضائيه لهذا القمر الصناعي الشاذ و الناتجه عن تدميره و تأثيراتها الفضائيه 

كما يمكن ايضا ان نناقش ....... حيود الاقمار الصناعية عن مساراتها و كيف يتم التعامل معها 

اليكم تغطية شامله للخبر ​ 
http://www.newstin.ae/sim/ar/42933605/ar-010-000020343​ 
و يسعدنا احياء النقاش 

تحياتي​


----------



## م المصري (10 مارس 2008)

موضوع رائع يصب في نفس المصب .......... انصحكم بالمتابعه 

الدفاع الامريكية تفرج عن فيلم يصور تدمير القمر الصناعي المعطل قبل سقوطه على الأرض


----------

